# Ceramic Bearings



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

As some of you know I added dolly wheels to the front of my Yamaha snowblower.



















Best idea I ever had, it works great, way better than skids, these actually save the skids from wearing down and stops the bottom of the auger from wearing flat. But there's always a drawback, these wheels end up in the EOD soaked with road slush a lot. I tried packing them with grease but to no avail, after a couple of winters these are rusted solid. Not that the 608 -2RS are expensive, I can get them for 25₵ a piece and there not that hard to change but if I could get better I would. Trying to achieve perfection here. lol

So I ordered these ceramic 608 -2RS double sealed @ $3Cdn a piece. They won't rust but will they take the punishment and the weight. Any of you have experience with these type of bearings?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Good idea, stainless housing? with impossible to rust ceramic bearings.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

And some are all ceramic. More money $7.50Cdn a piece.












*39*


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Those bearings should be able to handle the weight, which is not much.
Eventually you will wear out the "Tire" part of them, but no big deal, they aren't expensive, so you just replace the wheel when its worn.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I have 6 extra. Came in a set of 8 for roller skates. 78mm lol


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

I did the same. Wheels from my kids old roller blades.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Already received my ceramic bearings from China! 

They weigh a bit less than a normal bearing...


















Now I have a spare set ready to go when the present ones rust out.


















Or maybe I should put these on right away to test them and report back in a couple of years or sooner if they fail.




*131*


----------



## Norwegian (Mar 21, 2019)

How about putting on one of each for a direct comparison over time?


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Good point. I like that idea. Will do that! Why didn't I think of this....


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

@Coby7, this thread came up as a suggestion to read, but I don't see any updates re the results of your comparison or how the all ceramic bearings held up. Any update? Or maybe you had no snow and have been laughing at the rest of us who have to move all that frosty H2O.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I ended up swapping both and didn't do a comparison test. And you're right we barely had any snow and I haven't checked the bearings. I know they didn't rust lol and still spin freely.


----------



## snoopy152 (Jan 14, 2020)

Coby7 said:


> I ended up swapping both and didn't do a comparison test. And you're right we barely had any snow and I haven't checked the bearings. I know they didn't rust lol and still spin freely.


Hi , 
I was inclined to use a wheel off a castor, however, it is 4" (inches) high. I have a paved driveway. Do you reckon that to be too high/much of a clearance?


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

You can buy skateboard wheels in a variety of sizes and durometers (hardness). I'd think the largest and hardest would work best. All take the same standard size bearings. If you are planning to blow the snow fast, then get a softer durometer - better handling on the high speed turns and curves.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

I put ceramic bearings in some motors due to a spark jump issue (variable frequency drive on an AC motor). Interesting creatures. For this application cheap is fine.


----------

